# CSM+B Plantex



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone know where I can get some dry CSM+B Plantex for cheap?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flowerfishs,

I have used Rex Grigg, but he can be slow sometimes. The other I have heard good things about but no personal experience.
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

Second on the aquarium fertilizer folks. No issues, reasonable, shipped very quickly....a pleased customer.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree. I got mine from aquariumfertilizer

Shipped fast and have had no problems


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Greenleaf is another reputable source:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought my Macro on aquariumfertilizer too. I buought it on monday, but ship it out on next monday. It takes 7 days for them to ship it out to me. That's a extremely poor exprience.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i had good luck with aquariumfertilizer.com - they shipped out in a reasonable amount of time - i imagine if you get your order in early on a monday is the best bet for shipping out on the same day


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Been using aquariumfertilizer for years. have not had a problem.


----------



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

their serivce and vary. I had them send me packages in 2-3 days while other time it took almost up to a week.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought mine from Green Leaf, it was lightning fast.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree with everyone who said Green Leaf Aquariums, I ordered from them and it arrived extremely fast. You won't be dissapointed!!\\/

Dan


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

do you have the website link of green leaf?


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

I certainly do, its www.greenleafaquariums.com. He also goes by the name of Orlando here at APC. He seems to be highly respectable and seems like a nice guy. I'm sure he will treat you right.

You should be able to see all his ads posted on the various forums!

Dan


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

do you have the website link of green leaf?


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

got it...sorry!


----------

